

Ask HN: Can I do Y Combinator On Tourist Visa - expathelp

Hey Guys,<p>I'm planning on coming to the USA in particular Silicon Valley for summer (at least) so ~3 months.<p>I have applied to Y Combinator but regardless of investment, I have decided to pursue this idea and will be hacking away at it.<p>I'm from England and I'm wondering can I do Y-Combinator on the tourist visa for 3 months or is that not allowed? If not, what visa should I apply for...<p>Also if I can do it on a tourist visa... what visa should I apply for afterwards (I can't sponsor each other like some people have done as I'd still have the majority)<p>THANK YOU GUYS.
======
tnash
I just went through the visa process as my wife is an alien and we had to
apply for her green card. Before that she had B-2, F-1, and originally a J
visa. All of these visas are very strict. You cannot work on a tourist visa.
You're not even allowed to volunteer(!).

I know the process can be very time-consuming, so do it ASAP. Check out this
PDF from the State department for more information:
<http://travel.state.gov/pdf/BusinessVisa.pdf>

In regards to the specific question of YCombinator, I'm not sure. If you
already have a company set up abroad I believe you might be able to get a B-1
as it's akin to finding investment. I'm no lawyer though, so please do as much
research as you can.

------
lachyg
We need details. Do you have a degree, how old are you, how many years of
experience do you have in the industry?

When did you graduate from university?

